# Dwarf african frog (ADF) - feeding



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon planted tank that has no inhabitants for the moment. I plan to put 2 or 3 dwarf african frog in it.

I read here and there that they do not eat fish food and eat only at the bottom of the tank.

So what do I give them to eat on a regularly basis? 
And can I give human food to them (fish,shrimp, chicken, beef, pork)? I ask this because I'm not very open toward feeding them live fishes..

And also, are they eating snails?


----------



## foolish1 (Apr 11, 2007)

i put a couple in my 10gal shrimp tank. they are both doing fine and still growing after 7mos. the ADF aren't known for being very good hunters but they seem to manage. the shrimp breed fast enough that the colony is still going strong. i just feed the shrimp and the frogs take care of themselves. i tried keeping them in the past but it was just too much of a hassle feeding them a special diet in a community tank. this has been alot easier (and is more fun to watch.)


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had one for almost five years now. I typically feed him either live blackworms or frozen Hikari red worms. I use a turkey baster and squirt a few in front of his nose and he gobbles them right up. It's gotten so he knows that the tip of the turkey baster means food and he comes right at it. I also occasionally drop in a few pellets of frog/salamander bites and if they drop close enough to him he strikes at those too though as often as not he eats them or spits them out. And that miss him or he refuses go to the snails or the cory so no biggie. He's been with endler's and tetras mostly and I've never seen him eat either. He is so blind though that sometimes he nips at my cory but the cory just ignores him. I make sure he eats at least 3x a week. Be sure to get from a reputable place as severe fungal infections can afflict them and if you get it they will all die.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks a lot, so I guess I'll need to experiment a little regarding food.. I'll post again once I have the frogs.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I just bought 2 frogs, according to the store they are African clawed dwarf frogs, but to me they fit the description of an ADF..

Anyway, I bought them frozen blood worms and they managed to eat some. I used a turkey baster. I think I'll make a video on youtube how to feed ADF. I think there's none...


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

Brineshrimp and mysis shrimp seem to work well too

Careful with your filter intake though, I had one of them get their leg stuck in it and all the blood sucked into it and it was all swollen and gross, sadly it didn't recover. I got an intake with a finer grille and haven't had a problem since


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Just an update about how I feed my frogs.

I take a bowl, filled with spring water. Then I soak a cube of frozen bloodworm in it for about a few seconds, till the right amount of worms has come free (I count 5-6 for each frog). After, I put the remaining frozen cube in a plastic bag and back inside the freezer. One cube can last for at least one week and a half.

Also, here's what I give occasionally to my frogs: soaked flakes (Tetramin pro) and soaked sinking pellets.

Sometimes, when I'm lazy, I just pour the food inside and all across the tank. That way one frog does not eat the whole stash of food!


----------



## Johnriggs (Jun 26, 2009)

African Dwarf Frogs need a varied diet which includes some raw fish, such as tilapia or tuna. Bloodworm is not good for them as a steady diet, as it is high in fat and low in protein, but is all right as an occasional treat. They go crazy for shrimp of any kind. I keep a piece frozen and it lasts for a couple of months.

J


----------

